# Dollar Tree Canned Meat



## MaterielGeneral

Saturday I was at Dollar Tree and saw they had an economy brand of Spam. I bought one can and Sunday for lunch I cooked the econo, Teriyaki and newly expired Turkey Spam. I wanted to see how the Dollar Tree meat and the Teriyaki tasted alone and on a mayo/cheese sandwich.

The Teri and econo was kind of spongy before and after cooking. I cooked everything up. The econo was actually good if you can call the Spam/meat in a can good. The Teri was ok and I didnt really care for it as a sandwich. I think it would be good as a stir fry with veggies. I like the Turkey. Its really good heated and I can eat it cold if I have hot sauce. The turkey is also a really good option to dice up and make soup out of it with some noodles.

So I got three slices of bread with mayo on them and put one slice of heated meat with a half slice of American cheese. I did this for both of the boys. My younger boy is a picky eater (which annoys me) and he only ate half of each sandwich. My older boy ate all three and asked for another Teri and another Dollar Tree brand. I had sandwiches also and like I said the econo was good, Teri so so and turkey better for my taste.

Long story short, go to Dollar Tree and buy some to add for your preps. It will make the rice and beans better and if you dont like Spam you will if your starving. If you dont want to eat it now then just donate to a shelter or to the Salvation Army pantry when it gets close to the expiration date.


----------



## Toefoot

Nothing better than a pogey bait sandwich from time to time. I cheat and have 'em when the wife is attending a seminar or visiting my MIL and we also have them in our stock pantry. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Deebo

I am THE KING of the Dollar Tree.
Soup, drinks, snacks...


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Not a big dollar store food buyer. Sometimes Spam but thats it


----------



## NKAWTG

I'm not really a fan of the teriyaki spam.
Give me the good ole' original.

I can remember when my wife and I were first married, (and broke) we used to take a whole spam, dress it up with cloves, and call it ham.
Those were interesting days.


----------



## sweetpea

I can't eat it now because of cholesterol; but in shtf I will relish it. They now have smaller cans of corned beef hash - just as good as the high priced brands -- same problem with eating it regularly; but, I keep stocking it -- cholesterol is slower than starvation.


----------



## sideKahr

I don't think I'd want to eat a dollar store Spam knockoff, since Spam is already economy ham, sort of. I guess I wouldn't turn it down if I was in the Superdome and the hurricane was ripping the roof off. But I do love my GEN-U-Whine Spam. And don't wait for the stuff to hit the fan before you eat that emergency Spam. Dice it up with your morning eggs, yeah baby, that's good eatin'.


----------



## bigwheel

Their beef stew and beanie weenies are pretty good too. The stew has textured soy protein or similar. It tastes like meat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Was this Dollar Tree "Classic Luncheon Loaf" labeled as to country of origin?
That would be the FIRST thing I looked for.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

That stuff is brutal. IDK some of the food at the dollar store make me sick but hey in a SHTF eat up lol!!!


rice paddy daddy said:


> Was this Dollar Tree "Classic Luncheon Loaf" labeled as to country of origin?
> That would be the FIRST thing I looked for.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

Their chicken bologna in a can is almost as disgusting.


----------



## MisterMills357

I get their chips and sodas about every time that I go by, if I am walking. I like Dollar Tree in general; and I would get Spam, or any meat in a can from there, and chow down while walking along.


----------



## Oddcaliber

I'll spend the extra dollar and get real Spam!


----------



## Stick

I like their dollar a can ham. Just the right size for one guy, add to the Top Ramen, along with some Instant Rice for thickening, and chow down. It browns nicely for ham and cheese omelets, too. Sprinkle on a little Parmesan, a tomato and some green onion from the garden...getting hungry, I'll be back after awhile.


----------



## sideKahr

Stick said:


> I like their dollar a can ham. Just the right size for one guy, add to the Top Ramen, along with some Instant Rice for thickening, and chow down. It browns nicely for ham and cheese omelets, too. Sprinkle on a little Parmesan, a tomato and some green onion from the garden...getting hungry, I'll be back after awhile.


I'm getting the feeling you're a bachelor, Stick. Been there, done that, got the T-Shirt.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

rice paddy daddy said:


> Was this Dollar Tree "Classic Luncheon Loaf" labeled as to country of origin?
> That would be the FIRST thing I looked for.


That's the first thing that I looked for. It was not designated as foreign made and that was the deciding factor in buying it. I don't buy food from China. I love oysters and used to buy the Dollar Tree cans of smoked oysters and then realized the oysters were Chinese farm raised. I am very picky when it comes to farm raised. Wild caught is much better in most cases.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Lol. Great t-shirt


sideKahr said:


> I'm getting the feeling you're a bachelor, Stick. Been there, done that, got the T-Shirt.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Oddcaliber said:


> I'll spend the extra dollar and get real Spam!


With the dollar that I am saving I can buy medical bandages or ______fill in the blank. One thing I learned as a Quartermaster, you have to maximize your money. Do you buy premium gas for everything you own or regular gas?


----------



## Toefoot

MaterielGeneral said:


> With the dollar that I am saving I can buy medical bandages or ______fill in the blank. One thing I learned as a Quartermaster, you have to maximize your money. Do you buy premium gas for everything you own or regular gas?


Frugal, cheap, tight wad, swallow a dime and poop a quarter. Most of us have been there.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Very Popular at last weeks Parades


----------



## Urinal Cake




----------



## Annie

Urinal Cake said:


> View attachment 48113
> 
> Very Popular at last weeks Parades
> View attachment 48121


Oh, yuk!!! It looks like giving birth to a chicken. Do you get that at the Dollar Tree?


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Urinal Cake said:


> View attachment 48113
> 
> Very Popular at last weeks Parades
> View attachment 48121


Is this for real? If it is how much and where do you buy?


----------



## Urinal Cake

Annie said:


> Oh, yuk!!! It looks like giving birth to a chicken. Do you get that at the Dollar Tree?





MaterielGeneral said:


> Is this for real? If it is how much and where do you buy?


You can find anything on the inter-web!


----------



## roadrunner76

Sept 2021 Bought a can of Dollar tree brand spam and found it to be SPONGY after grilling. It is edible and could keep you alive BUT the WALMART BRAND Spam tastes and feels just like the real Spam for 1.98$. This is a better deal than Dollar trees spam which comes in a HALF SIZED 7oz can.
One thing I like about the Dollar Tree spam is that it comes in a heavy duty steel can with a KEY to open it unlike the typical THIN metal cans.


----------



## bigwheel

MaterielGeneral said:


> Saturday I was at Dollar Tree and saw they had an economy brand of Spam. I bought one can and Sunday for lunch I cooked the econo, Teriyaki and newly expired Turkey Spam. I wanted to see how the Dollar Tree meat and the Teriyaki tasted alone and on a mayo/cheese sandwich.
> 
> The Teri and econo was kind of spongy before and after cooking. I cooked everything up. The econo was actually good if you can call the Spam/meat in a can good. The Teri was ok and I didnt really care for it as a sandwich. I think it would be good as a stir fry with veggies. I like the Turkey. Its really good heated and I can eat it cold if I have hot sauce. The turkey is also a really good option to dice up and make soup out of it with some noodles.
> 
> So I got three slices of bread with mayo on them and put one slice of heated meat with a half slice of American cheese. I did this for both of the boys. My younger boy is a picky eater (which annoys me) and he only ate half of each sandwich. My older boy ate all three and asked for another Teri and another Dollar Tree brand. I had sandwiches also and like I said the econo was good, Teri so so and turkey better for my taste.
> 
> Long story short, go to Dollar Tree and buy some to add for your preps. It will make the rice and beans better and if you dont like Spam you will if your starving. If you dont want to eat it now then just donate to a shelter or to the Salvation Army pantry when it gets close to the expiration date.
> 
> View attachment 47953
> 
> 
> View attachment 47961
> 
> 
> View attachment 47969
> 
> 
> View attachment 47977


Thanks for the heads up. I grabbed a can of Wally World Great Value brand of clone spam recently and it wasnt bad. Will give dollar tree a try. Got their store brand of beanie weenies one time. Thought they were better than the big name brand or not any worse.lol. Woops just noticed. Roadrunner76 stumbled over that pretty good Wally World spam too.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

roadrunner76 said:


> Sept 2021 Bought a can of Dollar tree brand spam and found it to be SPONGY after grilling. It is edible and could keep you alive BUT the WALMART BRAND Spam tastes and feels just like the real Spam for 1.98$. This is a better deal than Dollar trees spam which comes in a HALF SIZED 7oz can.
> One thing I like about the Dollar Tree spam is that it comes in a heavy duty steel can with a KEY to open it unlike the typical THIN metal cans.





bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I grabbed a can of Wally World Great Value brand of clone spam recently and it wasnt bad. Will give dollar tree a try. Got their store brand of beanie weenies one time. Thought they were better than the big name brand or not any worse.lol. Woops just noticed. Roadrunner76 stumbled over that pretty good Wally World spam too.



Yeah I don't buy it anymore. They made the cans smaller and the price and quantity ratio isn't worth it. I buy the Walmart brand now.


----------



## Beechnut

roadrunner76 said:


> Sept 2021 Bought a can of Dollar tree brand spam and found it to be SPONGY after grilling. It is edible and could keep you alive BUT the WALMART BRAND Spam tastes and feels just like the real Spam for 1.98$. This is a better deal than Dollar trees spam which comes in a HALF SIZED 7oz can.
> One thing I like about the Dollar Tree spam is that it comes in a heavy duty steel can with a KEY to open it unlike the typical THIN metal cans.


Your math is flawed. Spam and the Walmart fake Spam are in 12oz cans so the Dollar tree stuff is a better deal at 14oz for $2, although I agree it tastes like Treet and shouldn't be eaten if there are still stray dogs and cats running around.

The Dollar Tree fake bacon Spam is decent though and at the same price is a much better deal than real Spam. The real stuff never goes on sale around here.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Dollar store Spam? Canned chicken?

Any port in storm I guess. But for now please help yourself to my portion or add it to this. Now we have a well balanced diet.









Godspeed


----------



## bigwheel

MaterielGeneral said:


> Yeah I don't buy it anymore. They made the cans smaller and the price and quantity ratio isn't worth it. I buy the Walmart brand now.


Gotcha on that. Glad this conversation reminded me to grab a can. I drive by Wally World Neighborhood Market twice a day and I need stuff. They apple wine is going down so smooth know a big bag of sugar will be needed in addition to what ever few apples are still hanging the squirrels aint ate.


----------



## KUSA

SPAM contributes to obesity and heart problems.


----------



## bigwheel

How true. Raw Veganism is the way to go. If a person will go to this place and repent from liking Spam these folks can teach healthy eating. Raw veganism can cure all dreaded diseases including heart problems and obesity..gout..cancer etc. The big issue is a lack of B vitamins in the plant kingdom...which means a person on the program can either take supplements or designate one day a week to eat meat and get some B's. I chose option 2 back when I was doing it.


Living and Raw Foods Community Support


----------



## charito

We need to be as healthy as we can get, especially in SHTF times.
I have some cans of Spam and Corned Beef - but not planning to use them regularly.


----------

